# SSoM Eberron Campaign.



## Aethramyr (Nov 21, 2005)

To Professor Portnoy Ir'Monton, Morgrave university.


I’m sorry to tell you that Professor Bonal Geldem is dead. I realize that the news has probably reached you by now, But I was there when He was killed, so I though you should hear the manner of it from me. 

I had been looking for Professor Bonal for some days. He was my mentor and had helped with much of my research in the past. I was walking to the university after dinner when a small goblin child runs up, drops a note in my hand, and runs off. The note said:

“Someone’s following me. They trashed my house, and were still there when I got home. I left without them seeing me…I think. Please get someone from the watch and meet me at 8th Bell at the Kelsa Spire plaza. I’ll be glad to make a full report to the Watch then.”

As far as I could tell, it was his handwriting, and I wasted no time getting to the Watch. Captain of the watch Iyanna Ir’Talan knows me, and wasted no time getting to her. Her guards started to stop me when I started pounding on her door, I could hear her talking with some people inside, before finally hearing her say to come in.

Bursting through, I only gave a cursory glance at the six other people in the room, focusing on Captain Iyanna. Speaking quickly, I explained what I was doing and the note I was given., and begged her to send some men. Oddly, she told the various people with her that this would be a good opportunity to start assisting the watch, and to take me to meet with professor Bonal. And that we should leave quickly, as it was getting near the time to meet him. 

While it wasn’t far to the meeting place, directly, the frustrating streets of Sharn Made the journey a lot longer than it should have been.

 I’m sorry, Professor, I’m very sorry, but we were too late. We saw Professor Bonal’s body from quite a distance, and it wasn’t until we got closer that we found out the awful truth. That he was dead. I broke down upon seeing that, and took some time to regain my composure. One of the people Captain Iyanna sent with me must have had some experience with crimes and such, Sammael he said his name was, made some observations of the body while the others looked around for anything that could tell what has happened.

I learned their names at various times, but it’s probably best if I put them in now. There was the investigator named Sammael, who held a cane even though he didn’t seem the least bit lame. Kimberlite Cleverforge, a dwarf who’s shop you may have heard of. He’s an Artificer of some renown. With him was a large warforged, named Vigil. He didn’t carry any weapons with him, but he was large enough to probably not need them. 

There was also Sara, who is a bard and a half-elf, besides. The soft music she made while we were looking around may have had some power behind it, because I felt a little more able to handle the situation, more resolute. Lastly there was Lanatash. He was a black-haired Kalashtar, and he had a semblance of power about him that was familiar. I would learn he was a Soul Knife, and it was his Psionic ability that I was noticing. 

Sammael said that it was someone very strong who had Killed professor Bonal, and also found on his person what appeared to be a notepad, except all the pages were blank. It had some strange symbols on it as well. But more disturbingly, Sammael said that whatever killed him, it wasn’t very long ago and it could still be nearby. 

That statement would turn out to be prophetic, because we had only the quickest idea that something was there, before it attacked. 

It was another warforged, and it shouted something about us being “Meat Sacks”, except for Vigil, who it tried to extol into helping it destroy us. Vigil was more loyal, however, and we started fighting against this unknown warforged. It wasn’t easy, and several of us were hurt before we managed to deactivate the other Warforged. When we did, a small..piece… detached it self from the entity’s chest and flew off into Sharn, too fast for us to follow. After watching it escape over the city towers, we turned back to the grim task of Professor Bonal’s death.

Unfortunately, there wasn’t anything more to do, and we brought the Professor’s body back to the watch. We made our report to Iyanna ir’Talan, Said our goodbyes, making an agreement to meet back the next day to see what else could be learned, and left our separate ways. 

I went back to my room on the university campus, turned out the light, and wept until I fell asleep. 


I’ll write more later, professor.

Kaisha Starfall.


----------



## Aethramyr (Nov 21, 2005)

*Introduction*

One of the things we do with our "Savage Sword of Meepo" comapaign is have secondary (and tertiary) campaigns. Most likely, This one will transition To the Primary one, as The actuall Meepo campaign is winding down. If you've been keeping up with it, (it's around on the boards somewhere, "Wizardru's Story Hour") You probably see many plot points are getting closed out.  If you havn't...well, it's a BIG read, so better get started   


In any event, This will hopefuly be the record of our Eberron Campaign. Dravot is doing the DM job this time around, Giving Wizardru a chance to play.

Welcome to the show.


----------



## Aethramyr (Nov 21, 2005)

*Bookeeping:*

Have to get in the habit of this, it's worked well for Zad in the past:

OOC Notes: This is chapter 1a of our adventures, 1a + 1b nets 1000xp
chapter 2 was 1200 xp
chapter 3 was 800 xp.

Story hours for those will go up as I can get them done.


----------



## Funeris (Nov 21, 2005)

Ahhh...I love keeping up with your gaming group.  It'll be nice to see where this one goes, Aethramyr  

Waiting anxiously for the next update

~Fune


----------



## LordVyreth (Nov 21, 2005)

Neat.  I'm just finishing up the Eberron campaign book myself, and since I'm not really playing or running an Eberron campaign now (well, technically one campaign I'm in is Eberron, but we recently switched planes to one with the DM's homebrew, so we may not be seeing much of it for a while,) this will give me a good chance to see how all of it works.

Err, would it be a conflict of interest if I ask Dravot if I can make some monsters for him, too?


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2005)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Neat.  I'm just finishing up the Eberron campaign book myself, and since I'm not really playing or running an Eberron campaign now (well, technically one campaign I'm in is Eberron, but we recently switched planes to one with the DM's homebrew, so we may not be seeing much of it for a while,) this will give me a good chance to see how all of it works.
> 
> Err, would it be a conflict of interest if I ask Dravot if I can make some monsters for him, too?




And so what if it was?  I'd be honored to use your monsters to kill the party.


----------



## dravot (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, for those keeping track, I'm following some of the published Eberron adventures (including Dungeon Magazine).  We started with Forgotten Forge, and are currently in Shadows of the Last War.

If, as a player, you know that you might be doing these adventures, you may wish to duck out now.


----------



## LordVyreth (Nov 21, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> And so what if it was?  I'd be honored to use your monsters to kill the party.




Exxxcellent.  Do you plan on starting a general "My players keep out" discussion in Rogue's Gallery a la Dru?  Or you can just email me with any requests.

The real question is what ideas I submitted to Dru are fair game?  I have a few lower CR monsters that will almost certainly not be used in the Meepo game at this point, but you can never be sure he isn't planning on slapping a few templates on one and using it to go to town.  Maybe Dru can offer some clarification on what is and isn't fair game as far as he knows now?  Of course, it might be better if I not use any of them, since Dru at least will be prepared for them now.  

So who's playing what at this point?  Is it the same seven people, or have you added some new players?


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 22, 2005)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> So who's playing what at this point?  Is it the same seven people, or have you added some new players?




Our standard group; WizarDru, Scorch, Aethramyr, Valanthe the Sleepless, Zad, Dravot, Argent Silvermage and the occasional guest appearance by Oldschool1e.

The campaign is based out of Sharn, as you may have guessed.  Each character has some relation to the city guard.  We have been commissioned to act as a sort of 'special division' for the guard, as you'll see.


As for ideas, if it's a low-level monster, I doubt I'd remember much about it, short of going directly to the thread and referencing it.  Most creatures that I DO use are often modified, classed, advanced and then templated for your protection.  Or pain.  Either way, I don't see any reason why you couldn't send some stuff dravot's way.  We're a very non-metagaming group, all things considered.


----------



## dravot (Nov 22, 2005)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Exxxcellent.  Do you plan on starting a general "My players keep out" discussion in Rogue's Gallery a la Dru?  Or you can just email me with any requests.




SSoM DM Notes - Meepites stay out!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 23, 2005)

*Vigil of the Flame*

This game is so much fun! I get to play the front line fighter and I'm having a blast. Warforged Paladins are a very cool class-race combo to play.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 24, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> This game is so much fun! I get to play the front line fighter and I'm having a blast. Warforged Paladins are a very cool class-race combo to play.




But have you been swallowed yet?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 24, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> But have you been swallowed yet?



Why did you have to bring in that uglyness Leffert? Just WHY?

Actually No I haven't been eaten yet and don't expect to be any time soon. we are 2nd level after all.

Vigil's cool signature thing right now is he has no use for money so gives his portions to the group. He is Kinberlite's assistant/shopkeep/guard and as such also his bodyguard on adventures, In return he repaires me and upgrades me when he can. This has led to him having nothing in the way of equipment when we first played and he simply scavages from his fallen opponents for what he needs most times.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 25, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> we are 2nd level after all.




Speak for yourself.  Some of us are 3rd.  We got there the hard way, mind you.  Spending action points to be able to get half-powered healing?  Ugh.

On the bright side, as a 3rd level Artificer, I am now officially Bufftastic (tm).  And with the ability to make wondrous items...well, cool stuff abounds.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 25, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Why did you have to bring in that uglyness Leffert? Just WHY?




Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Aethramyr (Dec 3, 2005)

Professor Portnoy Ir'Monton, Morgrave University,

To continue where I left off my last message, the next day we all met to determine a new course of action. 
Our best guess was to find more information about the  Notebook we found on Professor Bonal’s….
Sorry..I still find it hard to acknowledge he is dead... It’s been some time, but it still hurts. He was a good man and good teacher. We found the notebook on him, and I’m leaving it at that.

What follows next was painful too. We figured the only way to determine anything about the notebook was to see what he had been working on, and that meant going to his office. I was not certain how it would be looked upon, searching through a faculty member’s things, but since we had what amounted to approval from the watch, we went to it. A lot of his notes from remembered lectures brought his loss back into the for front of my mind, and I broke down once or twice during the search, but eventually, found a lead.

It appears that Professor Bonal was dealing with a Lady Elaydren d'Cannith, and we secured an audience with her. She seemed pretty suspicious, but once we explained that we had the notebook, and had some minor association with the watch, she started explaining that she was working with the professor to find a lost Cannith forge, and an object supposedly contained in it. 

She touched a signet ring she was wearing to the Book, and suddenly, writing started appearing on the formerly blank pages! Unfortunately, even with the number of languages I’ve learned, I could not read it. Lady Elaydren, however, could, and told us what she needed. We would supposedly behind a door in the seamy side of Sharn, a door that lead to an older, unused area of the pipes and sewers that service the city. We were to go there and look for the forge, and secure a plate about the size of a human hand with a star-symbol on it. She gave us the number of a access hatch, and told us to find someone who could give us directions to the hatch. We gathered what items we thought we would need, and went into the city.

Most of the details of the trip there are unnecessary. Suffice it to say we found someone to point us in the direction of the hatch we needed, a Goblin who ran what can only be called a “shop” in the broadest sense of the word. He sold stuff. We bought information from him and went on our way. 

Once there, however, things got exciting. Upon arriving at the hatch, we were ambushed! Another hulking Warforged, what appeared to be a shifter, and I think a few other creatures attacked us! This warforged had similar markings as the one who attacked Professor Bonal, and was a fearsome opponent. I mostly stayed away from the combat, and Lanashtar and Vigil waded in. The fight was made more difficult by several pipes lining the hall where we were fighting, and occasionally, one would suddenly open, releasing a vile substance and knocking over anyone who had the misfortune of being in it’s way. Luckily I avoided the pipes, but one or two of my companions were not so lucky, and were subsequently dunked.

The combat was over as suddenly as it occurred, I remember a spectacular attack from Lanashtar, his glowing weapon striking out and a sudden burst of light as it cut deeply into his attacker. Sammael flayed about with his club, solidly hitting another assailant. When the Warforged went down, another of those devices disconnected from its (or maybe her?) body, and tried flying away. We were ready for it, but we just missed disabling it. Kimberlite explained to me that it was a “Final Messenger”, a device that would send a message to a set location or person when that Warforged was disabled. We didn’t know where it was going, but we guessed that we didn’t want them to know that we had defeated this warforged. Unfortunately, it was too late now, and we opened the hatch and entered the darkness.

Getting to the forge was simpler once we were inside the hatch. Mostly we went down a large pipe, and landed in a large metallic cavern with a small amount of liquid on the floor, and several piles of garbage. Coming out of the garbage were several large furry shapes, and when they go closer, we saw they were large rats! 

It looked like it was going to be a bad fight for us. The rats spread some poison with their bites. I focused some of my power and used ability on a small group of them. Well, it was only two, but it made them think they were severely wounded by an attack. I’m not sure what would happen if I tried doing that to intelligent beings. I expected the rats to simply flee; instead they just kind of flipped over and played dead. Either way, they were out of the fight, and we dispatched the rest with little problem.

Further in this chamber was what looked like a broken shack. The windows were shuttered tight, and the solid door was barred from the inside. A symbol of House Cannith could be seen on it, and we surmised that we had found the forge. Now it was a matter of finding a way in. We were getting worried about that until Lanashtar spotted a large hole in the ceiling. Now it was a matter of trying to get up there, but we had a grappling hook, and while it took a few tries to finally lodge it firmly enough to climb up, we made it too the hole and peered inside…


----------



## LordVyreth (Dec 4, 2005)

So how had the game been progressing at this point?  Was everyone adjusting to their characters and places in the party?  Were they able to handle 1st level again after being 20+ for so long?

How many adventures between now and the game's most recent events?


----------



## Aethramyr (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortunatly, these two storys compromise..uh...1a and 1b, with part 1c to come. Darn my slow writing! Darn, DARN my slow writing!

uh..well, there's session 1, in wich we attempt to recover the Plate-device. Session 2, Where we are sent to discern the location of an old Cannith Forge, and another plate-device there in. 3. We find the lost forge, hate the fact that it's in the Mornlands, and Bolo gets killed...Meet some cows...sorta...and 4, we find out why one of the towns we encountered previously is coated in Glass...


/OOC xp for the session today, 650.


Aeth


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2005)

Last night was fun. Dravot is a great DM and it showed when some of us were sucked into a VERY new environment.
As for your lovable Warforged Paladin... I held my own but my Dwarven companion better start staying behind me more often.


----------



## LordVyreth (Dec 4, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Last night was fun. Dravot is a great DM and it showed when some of us were sucked into a VERY new environment.




I'm not positive, but I think I should be chuckling evilly at this....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2005)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> I'm not positive, but I think I should be chuckling evilly at this....



Oh yes My Lord Vyreth. You may chuckle to your black hearts content.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2007)

*Restart of game.*

We've been away from this game for a while but as of Saturday we will be picking it back up. 

Here is the info from the DM (Dravot) presented to us as a reminder of where we stand.

Refresher info:

"You are working as inquisitives for the Sharn Watch, for different reasons depending on your individual circumstances.  Sometimes you are specifically law enforcers, other times you wind up being some level of private investigators.  You receive a small stipend for your duties, and are allowed to keep any loot you receive, subject to a 10% fee to the Sharn Watch (which I basically handwave - it's not worth the bookkeeping, and loot values that I give you have the 10% already calculated). 

First, you ventured into the deep levels of Sharn, to an abandoned House Cannith forge, and recovered an ancient magical template.  You were attacked by warforged along the way.

Next, you went to the Mournlands, searching for another template.  Again, you were attacked by warforged, but also by the Emerald Claw (a shadow group that embraces the undead from the Kingdom of Karrn), led by a vampire named Garrett.  At the time, he hinted that he had a 3rd template, and wanted the one that you were retrieving.  Interestingly, there were 2 copies of the template.  I believe (but I'm not 100% sure) that you kept the 2nd copy. 

Next adventure saw you recovering the hand of a statue from an old, rundown part of town.  It turns out that the 'people' who had the hand, had almost all of the rest of the statue.  All that was missing was the left eye.  We broke for the night with you discussing whether you would hand over just the hand, or turn in the entire statue for a larger reward. 

 While you were travelling through Sharn on this adventure, you came across a prison break from a House Medani caravan.  6 villains wound up getting away, but you captured or killed the other prisoners.  A cursory investigation showed that all of the cages were opened with keys, nothing was broken or jimmied or lockpicked.  You moved on with your mission without gathering much more in the way of info.  Note: Valenthe's character is a member of the dragonmarked House Medani. 

The only other thing of note is the news from 2 weeks ago about noted Sharn Inquisitive Victor Saint-Demain, who recovered a stolen silver basilisk statue for House Medani.  It belongs to Baron Trelib d'Medani, head of Medani's Warning Guild, and a distant relative of Valenthe's character.  Scorch's character, Sammael, views Victor as a role-model, and read up on the story closely, but hasn't had the chance to meet Victor.  Valenthe's character has, since the Warning Guild often outsources work they can't do to Victor.  She found him to be conceited and pompous - but then again, she says that about a lot of people. "

I really like the mix of characters in this game. The symbiotic dynamic between Vigil and Kimberlyte, Sara's thoughtful composure, Kaisha's prissy and confidance, Sammael's Intelegence, and Lanatash's scary competence.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2007)

*Vigil at 4th level*

Vigil
Warforged, 4th Level WF Paladin
Medium Living Construct
Hit Dice: 4d10+16 
Hit Points: 41 (0)
Action Points: 7
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+0 Dex, +5 Mitheral Composite Plating, +1 Shield), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+8
Weapon Attacks: 
•	+1 Longsword: +9/1d8+5/19-20x2
•	Lt. Crossbow: +4 1d8/ 19-20/ x2

Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Slam attack +8 dmg: 1d4+4 (silvered)
Special Qualities: Warforged traits
Saves: Fort +9/+10*, Ref +1, Will +7
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
Skills: Hide +3**, Listen +2, Spot +2, Move Silently +3**, Search +0, Profession: Guard +4, Swim +2, Jump +2, Climb +2, Knowledge Religion +6, Sense Motive +8. 
Feats: Mitheral Body, Silver Tracery (* +1 fort saves vs. Spells and spell like effects.)
Languages: Common
Alignment: Lawful Good

Warforged Traits (Ex): 
+2 Constitution, –2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma.
Immune to sleep, paralysis, nausea, poison, exhaustion, sickened condition, energy drain.
A warforged’s base land speed is 30 feet.
No need for sleep, eat, drink, breath.
Body is enchantible
Light Fortification (25% chance a critical or sneak attack is negated.)

Warforged Paladin Traits:
Aura of good, Smite Construct & Evil 2/day +0 to hit +4 damage, Detect Evil, Repair Damage (16pts), Durable Will, Aura of courage, Immune to Stunning, Turn Undead (2/day as 1st level cleric), Paladin spells.

Paladin Spells:
1st level: Bless (2nd level caster) 

Weight Allowance: Light 116, Medium 233, Heavy 350, Pull 1,650, Lift 350.

Equipment: 
50gp
Back Pack
10 bolts and case
Light Crossbow.
Light Steel Shield
Battle Axe
Cold Iron Bar (As Club 1d6/x2/range 10’)
+1 Longsword.
Warforged Component: Essence of the Scout. (Takes up amulet space/ **+5 Move Silent and Hide)

Basic Background:
Vigil was one of the last of the original line of soldier Warforged created without the benefit of sentience. He fought bravely but eventually succumbed to the damage done to him. 
A year passed while he lay in disrepair until a collector repaired him and displayed him in his shop. Another year passed while the machine stood watching the streets of Sharn. One night all of this changed.

A young human girl was walking home one rainy night when a half Orc man rushed up to her and attacked. She cried for help and the Warforged Paladin came to life. He smashed open the store window and Smited the would-be rapist in one blow. Vigil can feel the Silver flame flowing through him. 

Appearance: 
6’8” and weighing a bit over 200 pounds Vigil looks more like a suit of armor than many Warforged. His Mitheral plating is highly polished and he has embroidered blue cloth strips about 4 feet long and 6 inches wide attached to the plates under his pectorals. His eyes are silver blue.
He has recently had Kimberlite trace prayers into his plating in pure silver. 

Personality:
Very devoted to the party. Vigil is a being with very little facade. He is fiercely proud to be a Warforged and takes his role in society as a warrior and guardian very seriously. He has attached himself to a Dwarven Artificer named Kimberlite Cleverforge who is his employer and source of repair and augmentation. Kimberlite does not know this but Vigil has vowed to protect the Artificer and his decedents for as long as he is active. Given that no one really knows if the Warforged have a finite lifespan that could be a very long time. He tends to give all of his free money to Kimberlite as he has no need to eat or cloth himself.
Vigil is a scavenger. He has a tendency to pick up items from his fallen enemies even if it makes no sense at the time. Because of this quirk in his personality he has a tendency to be a bit under-equipped.

EXP: 6,000


----------



## Zad (Mar 18, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> We've been away from this game for a while but as of Saturday we will be picking it back up.




If by "we" you mean "everyone but Argent"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2007)

Zad said:
			
		

> If by "we" you mean "everyone but Argent"



Hey! I was at home nursemaiding my daughter.


----------



## LordVyreth (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay!  Does this mean I get to _help_ again?  Dru?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 19, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Yay!  Does this mean I get to _help_ again?  Dru?



Um.... YES! Yes send all of your ideas to Dru. All of them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2007)

*New Prestige class needed*

"Pulls Artificers bacon out of fire." must be a starting point. 
"Shield Other" and "Bind the crazy dwarf" should be a part as well.

Prerequsites:
Exasperated Warforged Paladin (Check!)

Must have: crazy Dwarven Artificer as friend and sole source of healing for the group. (check!)


----------



## LordVyreth (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I'll wait for Dru's word on the subject.    

Speaaaking of which, Dru, I don't suppose you still have a link to the old "Help me make monsters and stuff" board for that campaign, do you?  I was archiving my notes on unique rules that I created, and I noticed that I somehow deleted half the entry for one of the monsters I gave you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 31, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Well, I'll wait for Dru's word on the subject.
> 
> Speaaaking of which, Dru, I don't suppose you still have a link to the old "Help me make monsters and stuff" board for that campaign, do you?  I was archiving my notes on unique rules that I created, and I noticed that I somehow deleted half the entry for one of the monsters I gave you.



Silly! Dru's not the DM on this game. Dravot is.


----------



## dravot (Mar 31, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Silly! Dru's not the DM on this game. Dravot is.




LOL.    

I can always use help in killing characters... not that I really need it.  Last game, 3 of the PCs went into negative HPs, and of of those PCs did it twice.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 31, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> I can always use help in killing characters... not that I really need it.  Last game, 3 of the PCs went into negative HPs, and of of those PCs did it twice.



Hence the need for the above PrC.


----------



## LordVyreth (Apr 1, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> I can always use help in killing characters... not that I really need it.  Last game, 3 of the PCs went into negative HPs, and of of those PCs did it twice.




Okay, fair enough.  Though I still need Dru's help to get at my old monster stats, at least before teh end of the weekend.

As for Dravot, technically, my ideas fairly rarely killed you guys in Dru's game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> my ideas fairly rarely killed you guys in Dru's game.



Not from lack of trying.


----------



## LordVyreth (Apr 1, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Not from lack of trying.




I'd say the DM's ultimate goal is generally not to kill the party members, but to surprise them and make them really think they're about to get killed.  It's that edge that really is the tough part to hit.

Anyway, Dru, never mind the other concerns.  Thanks to the powers of GOOGLE, I managed to find it anyway.  But I'm not entirely certain on this thing's abilities, anyway (for the record, I'm talking about the Consumer.)  It's two powers always struck me as reversed, but I'll look at it again.


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 2, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> I'd say the DM's ultimate goal is generally not to kill the party members, but to surprise them and make them really think they're about to get killed.  It's that edge that really is the tough part to hit.
> 
> Anyway, Dru, never mind the other concerns.  Thanks to the powers of GOOGLE, I managed to find it anyway.  But I'm not entirely certain on this thing's abilities, anyway (for the record, I'm talking about the Consumer.)  It's two powers always struck me as reversed, but I'll look at it again.




Sorry, I was sick as a DOG for the last few days.  Barely been online in that time.  That and hellabusy at work.


----------

